# Looking for group in Los Angeles



## satori01 (Aug 6, 2003)

I live in the Sherman Oaks area and would like to find a nice gaming group in the area, though I am quite willing to drive.

My fiancee would also like to play, so in effect I am asking for 2 players.

If it helps I have quite a few minatures and a lot of Mastermaze sets


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 7, 2003)

satori01 said:
			
		

> *I live in the Sherman Oaks area and would like to find a nice gaming group in the area, though I am quite willing to drive.
> 
> My fiancee would also like to play, so in effect I am asking for 2 players.
> 
> If it helps I have quite a few minatures and a lot of Mastermaze sets  *




I too live in Sherman Oaks.  I have a regular game.  But I've been thinking of getting a second one going, particularly since the regular one has long pauses with people travelling.  

Anyone else interested?

Oh, and any advice on a decent local gaming store anywhere nearby? I just went to All Ways Gaming in Chatsworth and it was awful.  I used to live in El Segundo and drove down to Torrance to go to Third Planet, which was a superb store, but alas that is simply too far to drive now.


----------



## steveroe (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm looking for a game too.  I live in Santa Monica and wouln't
mind driving a bit for regular game.


----------



## bruin (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm in Palms and looking for a group, Sherman Oaks isn't that far of a drive for me either, so I'm interested.

Edit: oops, nevermind, looks like you've got two.


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 11, 2003)

Got two? I don't think we have too many, if that's what you mean.


----------



## bruin (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh, cool.  If you can fit one more in, that'd be great.  I just felt silly when I reread the post and saw that satori01 was looking for two more to fill out the group.

Just out of curiosity, what systems/games were you guys thinking of playing?  I know DND and CoC (chaosium or d20), but I'd be willing to learn other games as well.


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 12, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *Oh, cool.  If you can fit one more in, that'd be great.  I just felt silly when I reread the post and saw that satori01 was looking for two more to fill out the group.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what systems/games were you guys thinking of playing?  I know DND and CoC (chaosium or d20), but I'd be willing to learn other games as well. *




He was saying he was "asking on behalf of 2 players".

I assumed he meant D&D 3.5?


----------



## satori01 (Aug 12, 2003)

3.0 or 3.5, my GF knows 3.0 and hasnt looked at my 3.5 PHB.
I am also quite willing to play anything else.

I can be reached at satoridungeonanddragons@hotmail.com


----------



## deltadave (Aug 24, 2003)

maybe everyone should come on down to the next meetup in SFV (I voted for DuPars in Studio City) we can meet and discuss a game.

http://dnd.meetup.com/


----------



## goldenwolf (Aug 24, 2003)

*I would like to be a player in the group*

I DM another group, and would like to play.

3.0 or 3.5 are fine.


----------



## MrJamela (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm also in West LA (although I work in the Valley)...

Are you folks thinking about a standard weekend game or a once-a-week weeknight kinda game?

The real world has eaten up my weekends, but I'm always interested in finding a good group to play with on a random weeknight....

Jaime


----------



## Sanackranib (Sep 5, 2003)

I run a bi-weekly Saturday game in the pasadena that could use a few reliable players. if any of you would be willing to drive out this way drop me an email.


----------



## deltadave (Sep 12, 2003)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Oh, and any advice on a decent local gaming store anywhere nearby? I just went to All Ways Gaming in Chatsworth and it was awful.  I used to live in El Segundo and drove down to Torrance to go to Third Planet, which was a superb store, but alas that is simply too far to drive now.




The Last Grenadier in Burbank is really good. It's on Hollywood Way, just south of Magnolia on the East side of the street.

Dave


----------



## Matt Lazarus (Sep 15, 2003)

Anyone from the Hollywood/Beverly Hills area?  I don't mind travelling, but I'm sans car so I'm tied to the great black rock that is LA public transit.


----------



## deltadave (Sep 21, 2003)

come on down to the D&D meetup on Oct 11th and we can discuss a game. I'm looking for a new game and my apartment is available if we get a regular one going.

http://dnd.meetup.com


----------



## Sanackranib (Sep 28, 2003)

we have a new game starting on friday nights [skull & bones] start at level 5 that will start in 2 weeks [10/19]


----------



## John_Cooper_3 (Dec 18, 2003)

Howdy - I am looking for a couple of people (3-5) whoul would be interested in a Rolemaster campaign set in Middle Earth.  My group is located in the San Fernando Valley, and we usually play on the weekends.  If you are interested, e-mail me @ John_Cooper_3@Hotmail.com


----------



## Mistwell (Aug 26, 2008)

Reviving this thread in case anyone has it subscribed, or is still interested in putting a game together. I am open to a new game.


----------



## Canaan (Aug 27, 2008)

I always thought that symbol/picture you use for your avatar looked like a syphilis sore seen ubiquitously posted around LA on those LA county health department ads....

....I'm just sayin'


----------



## deltadave (Sep 4, 2008)

There is a game trying to get started in Winnetka in the west valley.  PM me if interested, I'll send details


----------

